# Queen Victoria's Toothpaste



## UnderMiner (Mar 17, 2022)

I was digging for bottles in a new site last year when I found the lid to a stoneware toothpaste tub. It has the Imperial Crest of Queen Victoria on it as well as the words "by appointment" under it. I did some research and found out the "by appointment" designation means the product was in use by the royal family at the time. So this is likely the same brand of toothpaste Queen Victoria and/or members of her family used.


----------



## TROG (Mar 17, 2022)

This lid is quite common and actually dates early 1900,s as it has the Kings Crown on the shield


----------

